# Audi A6 Fuel pump question?



## RodkeysVR6 (Sep 6, 2006)

I have an 1999 Audi A6 it is a quattro wagon. My question was will a 95 a6 fuel pump fit in a 99? I found one at a junk yard and really hoping it does so I can save 150 bucks! Thanks


----------

